# Islam (Amandus Polanus)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 18, 2020)

The Gentiles are open enemies to the Christian religion, who worship false and counterfeit Gods. And they be either Mahumets or other Pagans. Mahumets are open enemies to the Christian religion, who worship Mahumet, and embrace the Alcoran delivered unto them by him. They are also called Turks. Other Pagans are also besides the Mahumets, which worship feigned gods.

Amandus Polanus, _The substance of Christian religion soundly set forth in two books, by definitions and partitions, framed according to the rules of a natural method, by Amandus Polanus professor of divinity. The first book concerneth faith. The second concerneth good works. The principal points whereof are contained in a short table hereunto annexed_, trans. Elijahu Wilcocks (London: John Oxenbridge, 1595), pp 173-74.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Oct 18, 2020)

The turban’d Turk, who scorns the world,
May strut about with his whiskers curl’d,
Keep a hundred wives under lock and key
For nobody else but himself to see.
Yet long may he sway with his Alcoran
Before he can love like an Irishman....

--from "None can love like an Irishman"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 18, 2020)

I wonder how much first-hand knowledge of Isl*m or access to primary sources on it he would have had. My guess is not much. I don't get the sense from my Isl*mic friends that they worship Moh*mmed (although they certainly revere him quite highly). In my experience they treat him in a way analogous to how Jews treat Moses and the Patriarchs. In so far as they won't make images of him, I'd say they venerate him less than Romanism does any of the saints.


----------



## Andrew35 (Oct 18, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> I wonder how much first-hand knowledge of Isl*m or access to primary sources on it he would have had. My guess is not much. I don't get the sense from my Isl*mic friends that they worship Moh*mmed (although they certainly revere him quite highly). In my experience they treat him in a way analogous to how Jews treat Moses and the Patriarchs. In so far as they won't make images of him, I'd say they venerate him less than Romanism does any of the saints.


I've encountered strains of Islam that stray perilously close to "worshipping Mohammed" territory. A good number of Idul Fitri songs are all about praising the guy. How many Jewish songs have you heard praising Moses?


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 18, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> I've encountered strains of Islam that stray perilously close to "worshipping Mohammed" territory. A good number of Idul Fitri songs are all about praising the guy. How many Jewish songs have you heard praising Moses?


I can't think of any Jewish songs at all, although I believe a fair amount of American popular Christmas music and broadway musicals were written by Jewish folks. I guess klezmer isn't really my thing. The strains of Islam I'm most familiar with don't use music at all in a religious setting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 18, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> I wonder how much first-hand knowledge of Isl*m or access to primary sources on it he would have had. My guess is not much. I don't get the sense from my Isl*mic friends that they worship Moh*mmed (although they certainly revere him quite highly). In my experience they treat him in a way analogous to how Jews treat Moses and the Patriarchs. In so far as they won't make images of him, I'd say they venerate him less than Romanism does any of the saints.



I suspect that the reference to worship is hyperbolic and probably means that they inordinately venerate the prophet. I am not sure what access he had to primary sources on Islam, though I have often noted how often the early Reformed divines refer to it in their writings.


----------

